# Some users cannot access a shared drive, RPC error



## dblyth (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear Windows Networking Community,

I very much hope someone can help with this one, as we're starting to go a little mad.

Our networking set up is WinXP SP2 clients to a SLOX (Suze Linux Open Exchange) domain server. SLOX is functioning as a Samba server and NT domain controller. Everything in respect of this set up works fine.

We've just added a Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Version 2003 SP2 machine to the network. This machine will eventually run SQL Server for certain applications, but the first step is share a folder to be accessible by other users (machines) on the network.

We have six users with six client WinXP machines on our network, two of these users cannot access the shared folder on the new WinXP x64 machine.

When I logout of my own machine and then log back in as the Administrator to the PC and then navigate to the shared folder via the 'network places' icon.

My Network Places->Entire Network->Microsoft Windows Network->'Domain'->cal0

I then get the username and password prompt. For four out of the six users, the access works and I can see the shared folder. For two users, I get the following error:

-----------
\\cal0 is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network recourse. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

A remote procedure call (RPC) protocol error occurred.
-----------

We've gone around circles setting the shared permissions, file permissions on the x64 machine. We've tried setting everything to 'everyone' and also just specifying the specific users for access.

I've not been able to find any articles on Microsoft.com that relate to this problem, in that the RPC error must somehow be related to the 'problem' users and not my machine set up.

Any thoughts or help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance

db2007


----------

